# Looking for small hunting lease



## fishbiologist (Aug 11, 2009)

Interested in leasing a small tract of land (50-100 acres) for myself and one other person. Would prefer the lease to be no further than 3 hours from Atlanta. Don't care too much for taking big deer just want the oppurtunity to kill a few deer (does) each season. It would be great if it would be a long term deal with the oppurtunity to put in food plots but not worried about food plots for this hunting season. Also, it would be great if the place was covered up with hogs. Would also want to able to hunt small game and if the property has hogs would like to be able to hunt the hogs all year. Would be hunting with guns mostly.

I work for a pond management company and we are dealers for the Equalizer treestand along with many other fisheries and wildlife products. Visit our website www.lakework.com. We are also set up to provide archery supplies (dealer and can also cut arrows, etc.).

But if anyone knows of lease similar to what I mentioned above or a farmer who wants to get rid of some hogs, etc. send me a pm or email (matt@lakework.com)


----------



## TRabern (Aug 12, 2009)

Oochee Creek Club is looking for 3 -4 Christian members 
Maximum of 10 members

Location: Toomsboro, Ga / Wilkinson County

Land: 
387 Acres 
Upland Pines with Hardwood Draws
All amenities included
Large 5 Bedroom Brick House

Rules:
No Alcohol 

Game:
Deer / Turkey / Hog

Cost:
$700 Per person for entire year. All seasons included.

Please call Ryan at 770-712-2393 or Terry at 770-461-3292 for any questions 
or send email at Ryan3587@msn.com


----------



## bigtex (Aug 12, 2009)

I am not sure which direction you are wanting to go, but we have some openings just outside Adairsville  we can put in food plots, camp, etc.  If interested please send me an email at nrdent2@aol.com.  We will be having our first club meeting (this is a new club) Monday night 7:00 pm in Cartersville.

Norm


----------



## Put-m-down (Aug 18, 2009)

500 acres located in Putman Co. in the middle of Cedar Creek WMA (additional 40,570 ac). Property surrounded on 3 sides by WMA and lager river on the other. Loaded with Deer, Turkey and great fishing. Only 3 spots available. Just outside Eatonton between Lake Oconee and Sinclair. Contact Lane Grayson 706-923-0779/678-776-0581


----------



## flywayman (Aug 31, 2009)

*hunting lease*

I sent you a pm about a lease in Pulaski County. Let me know if you have an interest.


----------



## timber ghost (Sep 6, 2009)

P/M sent...


----------



## mtn_rider (Sep 20, 2009)

*Alabama small tracks*

If you are still looking, I have a couple of tracks 65-80 acres located 1.5 hrs south/west of Sixflags.  Mainly recently thinned planted pines with some food plots and natural areas oak and stream areas.


----------



## timber ghost (Oct 7, 2009)

We have openings in our (S. Augusta) Richmond county club.
See our ad in the clubs looking for members section under "Richmond county club still has two memberships to fill"...
If interested please contact me back A.S.A.P


----------



## mrbrent (Oct 7, 2009)

How much for the 65-80 acres SW of Six Flags?


----------



## jar2701 (Jan 6, 2010)

mtn_rider said:


> If you are still looking, I have a couple of tracks 65-80 acres located 1.5 hrs south/west of Sixflags.  Mainly recently thinned planted pines with some food plots and natural areas oak and stream areas.



I am looking for a small track of land for the bow hunting season this year just wanted to get a quote.

thanks 

Jacob


----------

